# 41 mm tamper for La Marzocco single basket



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a quick note that I have considerably improved the consistency of single shots using the LM single basket by finally getting a 41 mm tamper. (I used to use 8-10g to build a mound above the lower narrower part and then tamped that with the 57mm HappyDonkey tamper, but now use 7-8 g and can properly tamp that inside the narrower part).

I got a Concept Art one through a German website, vitaliano.de (I found it hard to find in the UK but maybe my Google skills are just bad.)

So this is both a tip to go get one if you use the LM basket and also where you might find it, just search for "41 mm tamper" on froogle.google.de I'm not sure how easy or hard it is to order through a German website but in case it helps "durchmesser" means diameter and 41 is what you want for the LM single.


----------



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for this e_a_d. I recently acquired a La Marzocco single to use with my Rancilio Silvia, but was wondering where to get a decent compatible tamper. Have now ordered one from Vitaliano. Most helpful!

Best,

52


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi there

We are resellers of concept art products, but have not had time to place the items on our website, we do have the tampers on our ebay store which you can find a link to on our website.

At the moment we don't have 41mm tamper bases available, but would get them in specifically for people on this forum, didn't think there was much demand for this size...

Mike


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

espresso_a_day said:


> I got a Concept Art one through a German website, vitaliano.de


I have been looking for an affordable 41mm tamper for ages and up until now settled to use an old plastic Gaggia tamper with the LM 7g.

I have now received one from Vitaliano.de and I must say it is a beauty. Delivery was very quick (about a week via DHL) and the price was right at 34 EUR.

As the thread is so old it doesn't let me thank espresso_a_day with the THANK button.

So here we go, thanks to espresso_a_day for the tip and I hope this will also be useful to others.

I hope I am not breaking any protocol by sharing with you a photo of the tamper and my homemade plastic guide for tamping the LM 7g


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice mod , love seeing ow people overcome problems


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Made by Knock sell 41mm tampers for this basket I'm sure!


----------

